# Vocabulary of metal genres



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

Maybe this will be helpful.

"Heavy metal," like "classical music," is a generic wrapper term that also refers to a specific time period.

1974-present -- hard rock: AC/DC, 

1969-1978 -- heavy metal: Black Sabbath, Iron Maiden, Judas Priest, Motorhead, Witchfinder General

1980-1985 -- thrash: DRI, COC, Fearless Iranians, dead horse

1980-1987 -- speed metal: Metallica, Nuclear Assault, Overkill, Slayer

1985-1994 -- underground metal (death metal and black metal): Bathory, Celtic Frost, Deicide, Atheist, Morbid Angel, Sepultura, etc

1996-present -- nu-metal: Slipknot, Marilyn Manson, all that stuff

It's useful to know what you're talking about when referencing any genre.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

maybe its much complicated and specific, there are still many other terms gothic metal, black metal, power metal etc that overlap between time era and between the band itself.

btw, at present there is also arise in an idea about emphasizing orchestratal elements to metal, like Rhapsody in Fire and Nightwish.


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

jurianbai said:


> maybe its much complicated and specific, there are still many other terms gothic metal, black metal, power metal etc that overlap between time era and between the band itself.
> 
> btw, at present there is also arise in an idea about emphasizing orchestratal elements to metal, like Rhapsody in Fire and Nightwish.


Yep, but it's unclear if those are actual subgenres, or aesthetic types that cross subgenre lines. For example, doom metal is either heavy metal or death metal (musically speaking) but is a clearly defined aesthetic.


----------

